# Use Image from TCD24004A on TCD240080?



## mcwookie (Apr 24, 2007)

I have two series 2 tivos... a TCD24004A and a TCD240080. The TCD240080 appears to have it's hard drive going bad, to the point where it won't boot (stuck at the "few more minutes" screen forever). I"m currently running spinrite on it, hoping that will work, but if it doesn't, and the drive is indeed dead, would I be able to make a backup image of my TCD24004A and apply it to the new drive i put in the TCD240080, since I don't have a backup of the TCD240080? What problems could I encounter if i do this?

Thanks,

--Brian


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

mcwookie said:


> What problems could I encounter if i do this?


None. You'll be fine.


----------



## mcwookie (Apr 24, 2007)

Great, thanks!


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

You will need to do a "Clear & Delete Everything" after the re-image to properly associate the tivo software with the mainboard crypto chip.


----------

